# ID This Plant, Please



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I got it from my LFS and can't remember what the name is.

I can get better pictures if neccecary.


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Duuuuuude I have that that plant and have no clue what it is! I like it though, made a little forest out of it which the fishies seem to enjoy. Hoping someone answers this for you (us)!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha yeah. I pulled up a list of aquarium plants and couldn't seem to find it, either. Another pic. Sorry for the tannins.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Doesn't look aquatic to me. Are the leaves smooth or do they have a bit of fuzz on them. Here's a guide to telling the difference between aquatic and terrestrial:

http://www.calgaryaquariumsociety.com/Articles/Terrestrial_Plants_Sold_As_Aquatics.html


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Can terrestrial plants sprout roots along their stems? Mine has roots poking out everywhere and ThatFishThough it looks like yours does too.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yep. It doesn't seem to be terrestrial. The leaves are smooth, like all my other plants. They have roots on the stems, too. It doesn't seem to be rotting. .-. ETA: The stems are stiff-ish, more so than most of my other plants. But its not so stiff it can completely hold it's weight.

ETA2: In the first picture, you can see my Ozelot Sword is more stiff than this is.


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

Have you tried looking through here? 

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/all.php


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Looks like an emersed grown version of some Hygrophila. Looks similar to my Corymbosa, just emersed. Aquatic plants grown emersed will always look a little different and attain harder and smoother leaves like a terrestrial plant would, to keep it's growth upright out of the water. That plant is definitely aquatic, it just looks like it needs some time to adjust back to it's aquatic form.

Could be emersed version of H. Polysperma too, I've seen some similar pictures. But Polysperma is usually smaller whereas Corymbosa comes in "Compacta/Kompacta" (small) and Giant. I have Giant myself but couldn't say whether it looks the same or not because it gets too close to the light and becomes red so that's clearly not what yours is haha!

Ludwigia's tend to have reddish stems when grown emersed so I'm going to rule that one out.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Haha. Okay, thanks! The only thing is, is it was grown fully aquatic. I dunno if it was a new shipment or something, but... Hmmm.

Anyway, I took one stem and propagated it, cutting it just under the roots then stuffing it into the substrate. It's doing well!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

ThatFishThough said:


> Haha. Okay, thanks! The only thing is, is it was grown fully aquatic. I dunno if it was a new shipment or something, but... Hmmm.
> 
> Anyway, I took one stem and propagated it, cutting it just under the roots then stuffing it into the substrate. It's doing well!


How do you know? You said you just bought it right? It could have been grown emersed _before_ it went to the pet store. That's how most of the plants come in as. Unless you've seen it literally grow at the pet store which is possible to of course, not discounting that but just saying that most of the time, plants are grown emersed from the distributor.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I meant it was grown aquatic at the store, for like a week. Sorry for the miscommunication. >.< It is very possible that it was grown emersed, but after two weeks in water, shouldn't it be fully aquatic? How long does it take for them to adjust?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

ThatFishThough said:


> I meant it was grown aquatic at the store, for like a week. Sorry for the miscommunication. >.< It is very possible that it was grown emersed, but after two weeks in water, shouldn't it be fully aquatic? How long does it take for them to adjust?


It can take well over a month before it's fully aquatic. The old stem will continue to stay as emersed growth and may die off if it can't handle the switch over. It can also just stay in that form and the new growth will look just slightly different.

It is possible that it's just a plant that I don't know. How quickly has it grown?


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm not sure. I'll have to start measuring it; it isn't growing overly fast.  I honestly don't pay attention to how fast my plants grow, as long as they do. 

I've had this plant since Saturday.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

This is an older thread, but for anyone who wants to know, this is a Green Hedge. *sigh* Lil was right, it isn't Aquatic. Or at least, it will only survive for a couple of months before rotting. .-. I just bought two more bunches--- I guess I'll just leave them until they begin to rot.


Always take a mods word, guys.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

ThatFishThough said:


> This is an older thread, but for anyone who wants to know, this is a Green Hedge. *sigh* Lil was right, it isn't Aquatic. Or at least, it will only survive for a couple of months before rotting. .-. I just bought two more bunches--- I guess I'll just leave them until they begin to rot.
> 
> 
> Always take a mods word, guys.


Oh thanks for the update! It's good to know at least, unfortunate as it is. Trust me, we've all had our fair share of non-aquatic plants that we thought were aquatic! Many terrestrial plants even have aquatic forms that will survive, some just don't unfortunately.

Also, that, don't just _take_ a mod's words. We are mods because we want to help keep the community a better place. Just because I know some things and I am a mod, doesn't always mean anything. We can be just a wrong as anyone else.  I just hate the whole "Mod = indisputable information that is always correct" type thing because that's not why we're mods! But I do thank you all the same, it's good to see an update on this to help others who might have the same type of plant!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Yeppers. I left some floating after cutting it below the roots that were growing, and the girls love it.


LOL it's just that all the info I've ever doubted you on has been. Correct. xD


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Great! Sounds good!

And lol. All the same, just wanted to make sure that just because I know things doesn't make me a mod, I'm a mod because I want to help this forum keep it's peace ;-) So instead, you could just say "never doubt the things lilnaugrim says!" haha, jk jk!


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

LOL That's better. XD!


----------

